# Why is the condition Numb Nuts called something that is isn't ?



## TheCyclingRooster (3 Aug 2015)

Hi to you all out there. NUMB NUTS my ARSE !!!
The sensation is more correctly "Where has my willy disappeared to" ? IT IS NOT PLEASANT.
This is an issue that is not just confined to the male of the species although women are devoid of one they still have a Perineum.
The Perineum is the rather small area between the anus and the base of the penis and in females the anus and the vagina.
It is loaded with nerves and pressure on those nerves caused by body weight onto the saddle is what causes the loss of sensation or the more unwelcome feeling of disappearing/disappeared willy. 
The pressure relief channels/cut-outs on most modern saddles whilst helping to relieve the problem,they sadly do not appear to eradicate it. 
Could the answer be slightly wider and slightly longer full openings ?

My very first encounter with this very unwelcome condition was way back in the early 60's when I rode a Brooks Swallow leather saddle on my now much missed 1937 Hetchins (Curly) Vibrant Triangle Track Frame.


----------



## drummerbod (3 Aug 2015)

Don't suffer with it myself but then I have a big ass saddle! I also vary my position as much as possible and lift myself off the seat whenever possible. Probably easier as I do a lot of off road.

Is it harder (cough) for pure road cyclists?


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Aug 2015)

I have had it occasionally, no it isn't very nice. You'll encounter it more on road than off-road as you're sitting on the saddle almost permanently on-road. Just stretching and lifting off the saddle for a few seconds periodically will almost always prevent it.


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2015)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi to you all out there. NUMB NUTS my ARSE !!!
> The sensation is more correctly "Where has my willy disappeared to" ? IT IS NOT PLEASANT.
> This is an issue that is not just confined to the male of the species although women are devoid of one they still have a Perineum.
> The Perineum is the rather small area between the anus and the base of the penis and in females the anus and the vagina.
> ...


I spend so much time out of the saddle it isnt relev.....ha ha ha ha ha AYE RIGHT. . but to be honest it isnt something i really suffer with


----------



## Tojo (3 Aug 2015)

Yup, I've had it before, we used to call it perished penis, but don't seem to get it now (touch wood) that I have channelled saddles.....


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Aug 2015)

Tojo said:


> Yup, I've had it before, we used to call it perished penis, but don't seem to get it now *(touch wood)* that I have channelled saddles.....


 

I cannot suffer from numb nuts as I have a raisin and a walnut, hence I inadvertently ride side-saddle...


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2015)

I used to get it after 25/35 miles. After my bike was nicked I bought another road bike-different make-and never had it since 
I do get a sore a"^&e and am trying different saddles hoping to cure that.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Aug 2015)

Dave7 said:


> I used to get it after 25/35 miles. After my bike was nicked I bought another road bike-different make-and never had it since
> I do get a sore a"^&e and am trying different saddles hoping to cure that.



Hi Dave7. It sounds like you are riding a saddle that is not accommodating your "SIT BONES" correctly.
The easiest way to know the correct measurement is to go to a SPECIALIZED specific retailer. There is one in Chester just on the way out of the city on the A51 (Broughton Road.
They have a rather neat cushion that is filled with a specific type/grade of foam that leaves dimples that are created by the pressure from your Sit Bones.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2015)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Dave7. It sounds like you are riding a saddle that is not accommodating your "SIT BONES" correctly.
> The easiest way to know the correct measurement is to go to a SPECIALIZED specific retailer. There is one in Chester just on the way out of the city on the A51 (Broughton Road.
> They have a rather neat cushion that is filled with a specific type/grade of foam that leaves dimples that are created by the pressure from your Sit Bones.


In principle I agree with you and I am looking into doing that. However, I have been on the "Specialized" website and find that when I look at a saddle and think "that looks good"........they are not in stock at Chester. I dont want to go all that way and find they have poor choice.


----------



## snorri (5 Aug 2015)

This is the most confusing poll ever on CC, the thread title poses one question, another quite different question appears above the voting options. One could be expected to vote Yes, No or Sometimes, to the question in the OP but none of these options is available.
Why is there not a Don't Know option?


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Aug 2015)

Dave7 said:


> In principle I agree with you and I am looking into doing that. However, I have been on the "Specialized" website and find that when I look at a saddle and think "that looks good"........they are not in stock at Chester. I dont want to go all that way and find they have poor choice.



Hi Dave. NUDGE NUDGE,WINK WINK. Who is to say that you need to buy one of their saddles,the object of the exercise is to have your SIT BONES measured - after which you will then know what you are looking for.
If they have something that suites you - then wonderful,if not then you have a "Yardstick" to work from.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2015)

Lots of LBSs have the arse-ometers. Or a search engine of your preference will provide a multitude of links describing how to measure your own at home.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Aug 2015)

snorri said:


> This is the most confusing poll ever on CC, the thread title poses one question, another quite different question appears above the voting options. One could be expected to vote Yes, No or Sometimes, to the question in the OP but none of these options is available.
> Why is there not a Don't Know option?



Hi snorri. Unless you are looking at something that I cannot see - I cannot begin to imagine what is difficult - never mind confusing.

The question is as such the topic heading,DO YOU or DON't YOU suffer with the somewhat inappropriately named condition.

The first two potential responses are straight forward and for either MALE or FEMALE responses. AS a simple example - I was the first response and I ticked MALE.

The Third potential response allows for the females that MIGHT JUST not want to go public or for that matter it would allow for those that just might be a little confused and still confined to the toy closet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2015)

Toy closet?


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Toy closet?



Hi coffeejo. A EUPHEMISM. Those that are not yet out of "The Closet"/undecided/temporarily still keeping quiet about things !!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2015)

Yeah, I know the closet. Came out of it nearly two decades ago, though I admit I sometimes jump back in if the situation isn't the friendliest (euphemism). Just questioning your use of the word "toy".


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Yeah, I know the closet. Came out of it nearly two decades ago, though I admit I sometimes jump back in if the situation isn't the friendliest (euphemism). Just questioning your use of the word "toy".



The use of the word Toy could also be seen as a EUPHEMISM - all little boys and girls have one- some continue to adore them and some find other playthings.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2015)

Hmm. Either you're taking the wee wee and I've had a complete failure in the sense of humour department, or you can't empathise with what it's like to come out, to be that different.


----------



## RedRider (5 Aug 2015)

What a bizarre poll. I voted 'are you keeping your gender secret?'


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Hmm. Either you're taking the wee wee and I've had a complete failure in the sense of humour department, or you can't empathise with what it's like to come out, to be that different.



Hi again coffeejo. Actually,I do have a sense of humour when called for,and I can and do empathise with those of both gender that are still not public.

Long before the days of PC and the now eccepted terminology - I had friends that were the butt of jokes that were far from funny. They were both male & female,to me they were still friends.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Aug 2015)

It's only Wednesday and all the plain English has been used up already,


----------



## snorri (5 Aug 2015)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> The question is as such the topic heading,DO YOU or DON't YOU suffer with the somewhat inappropriately named condition.
> 
> The first two potential responses are straight forward and for either MALE or FEMALE responses. AS a simple example - I was the first response and I ticked MALE.
> 
> The Third potential response allows for the females that MIGHT JUST not want to go public or for that matter it would allow for those that just might be a little confused and still confined to the toy closet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ok, I understand the male/female/don't want to say options.
But I cannot see where I can select the options YES, I do suffer from NN, or NO, I do not suffer from NN.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2015)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> I cannot begin to imagine what is difficult - never mind confusing.


I am openly female, don't suffer of (the allegedly incorrectly named) numbnuts syndrome.
What do I vote?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2015)

TMN to @snorri by an instant!


----------



## snorri (5 Aug 2015)

RedRider said:


> What a bizarre poll. I voted 'are you keeping your gender secret?'





ayceejay said:


> It's only Wednesday and all the plain English has been used up already,





Pat "5mph" said:


> I am openly female, don't suffer of (the allegedly incorrectly named) numbnuts syndrome.
> What do I vote?


Phew, I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Aug 2015)

The pins & needles when sensation starts to return are dreadful !


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2015)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Dave. NUDGE NUDGE,WINK WINK. Who is to say that you need to buy one of their saddles,the object of the exercise is to have your SIT BONES measured - after which you will then know what you are looking for.
> If they have something that suites you - then wonderful,if not then you have a "Yardstick" to work from.


Ah............sorry.......I was a bit slow there


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Lots of LBSs have the arse-ometers. Or a search engine of your preference will provide a multitude of links describing how to measure your own at home.


Thanks
Yes...........have googled that and seen how to do it. However I would like to have it confirmed with a real proper arse-ometer  and preferably from a store that then has a decent range of saddles at half decent prices.


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2015)

Has that fancy saddle you linked the other week not helped then?


----------



## JamesMayesUK (11 Aug 2015)

I have it every time I go out on a ride. I end up having to stand off the saddle for a few seconds every 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Philh (11 Aug 2015)

I found if I rubbed the chamois cream all over the meat & 2 veg it tends to alleviate it, just be careful not to rub too hard


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2015)

JamesMayesUK said:


> I have it every time I go out on a ride. I end up having to stand off the saddle for a few seconds every 20-30 minutes.



New saddle needed ASAP


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2015)

Boys, and possibly girls, you need a saddle that's relatively FLAT, especially in the middle, and hasn't too much padding so your sit bones hit the saddle without sinking in. Cut outs or not (despite some of mine having cut outs) the best ones are quite flat side to side.

Everyone is individual though. Decent shorts help.


----------



## Crandoggler (11 Aug 2015)

Very rarely after a long climb. Mainly because I lean forward putting pressure on the old chap. Hasn't happened for months though. 

Personally I have my saddle ever so slightly tilted down.


----------



## JamesMayesUK (11 Aug 2015)

fossyant said:


> New saddle needed ASAP


Is it really that urgent? I've never really thought too much about it.


----------



## snorri (12 Aug 2015)

JamesMayesUK said:


> Is it really that urgent? I've never really thought too much about it.


It sounds a bit unhealthy to be causing numbness to occur in any part of the body on a regular basis.

Post amended following TMNs input


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Aug 2015)

Selle SMP


----------



## wait4me (26 Aug 2015)

Philh said:


> I found if I rubbed the chamois cream all over the meat & 2 veg it tends to alleviate it, just be careful not to rub too hard



This should be before. Not during and after as well


----------



## Tojo (27 Aug 2015)

I'm not even on my bikes since having a cyst removed in said region last Thursday........


----------



## RCITGuy (20 Oct 2015)

By way of various experiments, I have cooncluded this to be a not just 1 thing causing it, but a combo of many things, which if you get them all wrong, will cause you a lot of discomfort...

Saddle choice.
Saddle position.
Padded shorts.
Pre-ride chamois cream.
Saddle choice is critical, get it wrong and you definately should not be spending anymore time riding uncomfortably, and should change it immediately. For me, being fairly heavy at 100kg+, a Fizik Aliante VSX (Bull) saddle was the widest and firmest option with the biggest channel down the middle and made the biggest difference straight away.

Getting the correct saddle to take the weight of your sit bones is the biggest factor, then once you get that right, you will find you only have minor discomforts to deal with, and that is where saddle positioning (Fore/aft/tilt) all come into play, so again this will require experimenting, which for me were the weekly 2hr club rides.. Immediately after each ride, whilst still "fresh" from the saddle, work out which part is sore, and adjust the saddle tilt by never more than 5mm at the absolute most...

After a few weeks of messing until that was spot on, got some decent shorts (Endura 260 pro) with wide ass pads, but was advised to go down 1 size to make sure they were tight and didnt move around, and DAMN what a difference, its like night/day...

Decent chamois cream is good too, so long as you have the first 3 items sorted. If you get those wrong, chamois cream isnt going to do a great deal for your sore ass


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 Oct 2015)

I always find that a post ride massage regime helps to alleviate the symptoms. That and sitting down on the toilet when doing the necessary.


----------



## RCITGuy (21 Oct 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> I always find that a post ride massage regime helps to alleviate the symptoms. That and sitting down on the toilet when doing the necessary.


Why does this paint a picture of your bike having a toilet seat on it? lol


----------

